# Our client's Octavia with some stereo..



## Mixagolf1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi all!
I just found some pics, updating my work website and thought i could share them with you.
Here is our client's '07 Skoda Octavia (We did all the audio installations there)
































Are you interesetd?










_Modified by Mixagolf1 at 10:45 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## CosmicSki (Jul 16, 2007)

Cluttered and overwhelming add ons, all that front grill needs is 'type-r' badge.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (CosmicSki)*

yeah, a little bit "overdone", that's right








And at the rear it has a spoiler.. Good thing for the girls to lean 


















_Modified by Mixagolf1 at 8:40 AM 10-27-2008_


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I love UKRAINIAN women!!!


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

can i get the number to the girl on the left in that 1st picture?? lol shes a hottie!!!


----------



## anndreuw (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (JettaInDaBoxx)*

damn talk about white girls have no ass, thats no ass to the extreme lol


----------



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (anndreuw)*

nice job, skoda's are sick


_Modified by mazmac24 at 5:48 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice work on that car. It's a good lookin' Skoda.


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*

Im not keen on the front and rear lights , but the rear wing is nice (WRC replica)


----------

